# IBS and vaginal dryness



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

anybody have both? Last night was the last night of the three-day yeast infection medication. Still itchy and uncomfortable. Plus, bloating and a bit sore from the IBS.I'm just feeling real good below the waist this morning and thought I'd whine. Wondering if there was anyone with the same or ideas about home remedies to help all of this.Doctor said we'd talk about estrogen creme or a small dosage of estrogen pills next month. donna


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

Sometimes I get dry...we just use some KY liquid


----------



## pstoned486 (Mar 5, 2008)

newscat said:


> anybody have both? Last night was the last night of the three-day yeast infection medication. Still itchy and uncomfortable. Plus, bloating and a bit sore from the IBS.I'm just feeling real good below the waist this morning and thought I'd whine. Wondering if there was anyone with the same or ideas about home remedies to help all of this.Doctor said we'd talk about estrogen creme or a small dosage of estrogen pills next month. donna


interesting... are you IBS-c, IBS-d, or combo type?Naturally, I am IBS-C; (however, clinically/unnaturally I would really be considered IBS-D/or combo). As thin as I typically am, I am more "wet" that most females (which irritates me to no end, since I am highly active); during times of consistent physical activity, I manage to stay quite dry... or, from last summer to this past Jan, I with moderate cardiovascular activity & combo of a potently suppressive medication of the menstrual cycle. Strangely, my body has either overcome this medication, which I did not think was possible AND/OR removal of small benign uterine polyps resulted in increase estrogen (if this is possible ???); at any rate, my overeating, excrutiating painful cramps/flatulence return)... as well as the extreme wetness.


----------

